# Worried



## LeeLee (Sep 6, 2013)

It was going to be a good weekend, but my daughter has just rung to say the GP has referred my baby grandson to A&E.  Cold/chest symptoms suddenly got worse, now he has a very high fever with cold hands and feet and a high-pitched cry.  The M-word has been mentioned.  Paediatrician is on standby.  I feel utterly helpless.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh dear LeeLee, I do hope it turns out to be less serious than feared 

At least the GP has acted appropriately and your Grandson is in the right place for treatment if needed.  Hope he is better soon.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds scary, have a hug!  but at least he is in the best place. Hopefully it's nothing, but he will be in good care if he does need it.

Please keep us updated... don't know what to suggest, are you able to go and be with your daughter? Hope things work out ok.

take care, xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 6, 2013)

Fingers crossed that it's something simple LeeLee and the little one will be OK again soon. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope that he is well very soon. Big hugs xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2013)

Hoping for the best LeeLee!


----------



## Cleo (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that LeeLee - as redkite said , at least he is in the right place - hope he feels better soon and that its nothing too serious.  Please keep us posted xx


----------



## pav (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry to here this LeeLee, hope they manage to sort thing out asap.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 6, 2013)

Ellie is coming to stay with me so Mummy and Daddy can stay at the hospital tonight.


----------



## newbs (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope it's nothing too serious, hugs to you.


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hope he gets well soon LeeLee x


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Leelee, just wanted to say our daughter had a meningitis scare, but the good thing is with little ones they (docs) really do play it cautiously...there are lots of horrible (but relatively benign, just unpleasant!) viruses out there that cause fever with cold extremities & other M symptoms - our daughter seems quite prone to them all!  Nerve wracking for family, but good to hear the docs are taking no chances - hopefully your granddaughter will be on the mend very quickly too & it will 'just' have been one of these pesky viruses. (((hugs!!)))


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 6, 2013)

When he was admitted, Lucas's temp was 39.5 .  My daughter has to stay with him to breastfeed on demand.  He has a cannula in, but they're using it to take blood rather than administer fluids for the time being.  Antibiotics won't be started until they know what bug it is.  Ellie had a throat infection in the last week but she managed to fight it off (good thing she did, she's allergic to most of the common antibiotics).


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind messages, they've kept me going during this very long evening.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hugs coming you way (((())))))


Hope he feels better soon


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 6, 2013)

More hugs and well wishes coming your way. I hope he gets better really quickly. You all will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Leelee, hope you got some sleep last night & have good news this morning about your grandson (sorry about the gender muddle before!  ) Thinking of you & your family & especially the little chap...hope he'a already feeling much, much better. Xx


----------



## Glo (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi leeLee, hope your grandson is on the mend this morning. Love & hugs you you all x


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello LeeLee, hope things are improving this morning


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 7, 2013)

Lumbar puncture was negative, so not meningitis.  See, I can type the word now!  Still waiting for full results of cultures, but he's responding to antibiotics.  I'll be seeing him today.  Ellie was lovely last night and this morning!


----------



## jalapino (Sep 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Lumbar puncture was negative, so not meningitis.  See, I can type the word now!  Still waiting for full results of cultures, but he's responding to antibiotics.  I'll be seeing him today.  Ellie was lovely last night and this morning!



That must be such a relief......lets hop he will make a full recovery quick!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, good news LeeLee  Hope he's feeling hale and hearty very soon


----------



## Redkite (Sep 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Lumbar puncture was negative, so not meningitis.  See, I can type the word now!  Still waiting for full results of cultures, but he's responding to antibiotics.  I'll be seeing him today.  Ellie was lovely last night and this morning!



Oh what a relief . Little ones can go downhill very quickly when they have a temperature.  Hope he's better soon and they can bring him home.  And in the meantime, you can make the most of your bonus time with Ellie!


----------



## pav (Sep 7, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Oh what a relief . Little ones can go downhill very quickly when they have a temperature.  Hope he's better soon and they can bring him home.  And in the meantime, you can make the most of your bonus time with Ellie!



Can't put it better than Redkite, best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm really pleased that its good news


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 7, 2013)

Hope the little chap is feeling more himself this morning and soon back home with Mum and Dad.


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Lumbar puncture was negative, so not meningitis.  See, I can type the word now!  Still waiting for full results of cultures, but he's responding to antibiotics.  I'll be seeing him today.  Ellie was lovely last night and this morning!



That's great news leelee.

I hope he can come home soon & have a nice time with Ellie today


----------



## caroleann (Sep 7, 2013)

That is good news hope he is home with you all soon.


----------



## Glo (Sep 7, 2013)

Really pleased for you & your family. Look after yourself as well x


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant news! Hope he continues to improve rapidly. Xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank heavens LeeLee! That's such a relief and a huge weight of your minds I don't doubt.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I've seen Lucas at last.  He's still quite warm in the low 38s (just over 100F), but better than the peak of 40 (104F) in the night.  

My poor daughter is suffering almost as much - he's feeding every hour, presumably to replace the fluids lost in sweat, so she's getting no sleep - and she also has the cold/throat thing that started the whole thing off.  At least the hospital provides food for breastfeeding Mums of patients, so she doesn't have to rely on the canteen being open.

Ellie will be staying with me again tonight.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad his temp has dropped a bit, and it's good to hear the hospital provides food for breast feeding Mums.  Also, if your daughter has the same virus, her antibodies to it will be passed along in the breast milk to Lucas, so he's getting a helping hand that way too.


----------



## KateR (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so pleased he is getting better. He will soon be home now, I'm sure.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 7, 2013)

Doctor has done rounds, reckons that the initial infection was viral, which was why his temp was only slightly up for most of yesterday.  Then a bacterial infection moved in and he was unable to fight both at the same time, hence the sudden deterioration.  IV antibiotics will be swapped for oral tomorrow, so that's when they'll send him home.  Phew!

Meanwhile, Eleanor is on her best behaviour so we're having a lovely time.  She's helping me make ponironi (pasta) with chicken & bacon.


----------



## jalapino (Sep 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Doctor has done rounds, reckons that the initial infection was viral, which was why his temp was only slightly up for most of yesterday.  Then a bacterial infection moved in and he was unable to fight both at the same time, hence the sudden deterioration.  IV antibiotics will be swapped for oral tomorrow, so that's when they'll send him home.  Phew!
> 
> Meanwhile, Eleanor is on her best behaviour so we're having a lovely time.  She's helping me make ponironi (pasta) with chicken & bacon.



So glad things are better leelee.....when one of my little ones get ill and you cannot help my heart bleeds...by the way dinner sounds good


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 7, 2013)

So pleased Lucas is doing well now LeeLee x


----------



## newbs (Sep 7, 2013)

Great news, I'm so pleased it has turned out ok.


----------



## pav (Sep 7, 2013)

That's great news that little one is getting better and coming home soon.


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 7, 2013)

Thats great news, Lee Lee. I am really pleased that things are getting better, and will continue to do so.


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 8, 2013)

So pleased to hear this  thank heavens for marvellous medicines


----------



## muddlethru (Sep 10, 2013)

Good news. My grandson had meningitis when he was a baby and to-day he is a strapping 18year old rugby player.


----------

